# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  how do I cycle around monthly bloodwork?

## renjr70

I've been on trt for a few months now and I finally found a doc that prescribed test for me so I'm pinning myself at home now. I'm currently at 200mg ew and it's got my levels at about 560. I'd like to start a cycle by adding a little test weekly but my Doc is still looking for monthly blood works from me, he wants to continue to monitor my levels and liver functions which isnt a bad thing but how do I cycle around it? I dont want him to catch my blasting on my own. I was thinking maybe Test Prop would be the way to go for me. I could stay on my weekly 200mg of test enan and add test prop with ed or eod injections and stop a few days before my blood work every month. Would it be hurtful to the cycle to let my levels drop for a few days every month for the lab? Also what would a good starting dose of test prop be for me in this situation. would 50mg ed be too much? Thats 350mg weekly of test prop plus 200mg of test e every week. Maybe 75mg eod? Need some advice on this one, I'm not sure how to deal with the doc. here are my stats
40yo
194 lbs
15%bf
I have adex on hand in case of sides. I was thinking .25mg eod just in case and clomid for pct but not really sure I'm gonna need it on trt

----------


## bigdug

renjr70 I've done lots of cycles in my time and I am just getting more informed with TRT but I have always believed that one is better off maintaining constant blood levels. Forcing your levels up and down every month could lead to undesirable sides. Test prop is a great short estered test and might accomplish what you want but I think your body would react negatively...ie put too much strain on your system going up and down like that. Just my opinion, hope it helps.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I wouldn't rush into any cycles . 
Let the Dr. get your test/estrogen normalized or in a goal zone .
The short blasts would throw your numbers all over the place . Not sure if any thing would be gained in a 2 week span while you wait for extra to return to TRT lvl .
If your self injecting and it's only been a few months . What are testes doing ? Any HCG being used or AI's ( nolvadax or aromasin ).
If it was me I would be a cardio monster for the next month or 2 and wait for Dr. to go to a quarterly blood check or bi yearly . So when you do a cycle the reward will be more fulfilling .

Good luck 
Dont wanna be old .

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Seems like you would be a mess with your levels going up and down monthly. I agree it will be easier and more healthy once you go to quarterly tests. Then you could do an 8 or maybe 10 week blast before coming down for tests. But you wouldn't want to do it every quarter.

----------


## lovbyts

Your doc should only monitor your blood levels monthly for a short time. He just wants to make sure your levels are stable so DONT play around with them. You are 40+ so learn patience grasshopper.

After a short time, maybe 3 months he will most likely change it to ever 6 months then after 1 or 2 years he will check you yearly. I am at the yearly mark as of the end of January.  :Smilie:  

You dont want to try to play around with it monthly or he will just keep testing you longer due to the up and down. 6 months is hard enough to time everything good so you are back to normal 100%. Dont mess with a good thing.

----------


## paulzane

I totally agree with the "advices" given here. I was wanting to do a stack early this year but managed to get on a TRT program (Nebido). I will need blood tests soon so I have delayed my stack and have it in my medicine cabinet for later in the year. 

Be patient  :Smilie:

----------


## supp_dogg

I just managed to get my dr to agree to blood work and a follow up appointment in 4 months, so I'm going to start my first stack today. My test level cam back at 1,011 last week from taking 100ml a week, so he's lowering my perscription to 80ml.
I'm probably going to run Test cyp for 10 weeks @500mg. 

How long should I stop the test before getting blood work?

At this point, my last shot of cyp should be exactly 6 weeks from my blood work. 
Am I safe as long as I run a solid pct? (Don't want to ruin a good thing by having my blood work come back over 1,500 or something.)  :Smilie: 

Thanks, any advice is appreciated.

----------


## oldnsedentary

How long did it take to go from 560 to 1,011?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Have you thought about going to a shorter ester for your blast? You will ramp up more quickly, and you will clear faster as well.

----------


## supp_dogg

How long did it take to go from 560 to 1,011?

Don't really know. Back in October I ran a really aggressive PH cycle with absolutely no PCT--then, a couple weeks later, I went to my doc and was like, hey, I've got low libido. He ran my blood work and I was in the single digits for total T. (I recommend being a little higher before doing this though because I had to dick around for a couple of months while they tried to figure out why I was so low). Anyway, they finally started me on trt on Jan 1 this year.

I've been on .5ml every week except fot the last week before my test when I took the dose twice. I think it threw off my numbers a bit, so I'm probably more like 800.

As long as I get down under 1000 six weeks after I stop taking it, I should be good.

----------


## supp_dogg

Have you thought about going to a shorter ester for your blast? You will ramp up more quickly, and you will clear faster as well.

Don't really have a choice. Don't have any good connections and/or trust them. Dr orders cyp, so I pay like 10 bucks a bottle for co-pay

----------


## lovbyts

You will be borderline at best. If everything goes perfect you might be OK but usually your get back to 100% normal or whatever it's going to be 2 months after PCT.

----------


## supp_dogg

So you think I'll be too high?

Has anyone here ever had bloodwork done in the middle of a cycle? How high did you get?

I could always run my ph for a couple weeks after--that always brings we way down. Then I'd just have to run an extended pct after the bloodwork.

Thoughts?

Thanks again for any advice.

----------


## lovbyts

I had it done about 4 weeks after and was above 1000, I have read many who where even higher. If you do it to soon you will be high. You could also test to low depending on the timing. You would be right in the gray area for both, it could go either way depending on how your PCT is going. That's why they recommend you wait 2 months after PCT so things have stabilized.

----------


## Bullseye Forever

> Your doc should only monitor your blood levels monthly for a short time. He just wants to make sure your levels are stable so DONT play around with them. You are 40+ so learn patience grasshopper.
> 
> After a short time, maybe 3 months he will most likely change it to ever 6 months then after 1 or 2 years he will check you yearly. I am at the yearly mark as of the end of January.  
> 
> You dont want to try to play around with it monthly or he will just keep testing you longer due to the up and down. 6 months is hard enough to time everything good so you are back to normal 100%. Dont mess with a good thing.


i agree,your monthly vivsits will soon be 6 month visits,then you can cycle away,thats what i was doing when i first started trt,then after about 6 months my endo started testing me every 6 months instead of 1 month,yours will eventually,have faith man

----------

